

Cookie warnings are on a lot of UK based sites(bbc,ft) - jayzalowitz
http://blogs.ft.com/tech-blog/

======
freehunter
So... yeah? I have no idea what you mean here. This just links to their blog,
which gives me no warnings nor does it have any information.

Do you have something to share about this? Any commentary? Any more to show
for people who might not be seeing what you're seeing? I must admit you've
lost me.

~~~
scott_to_s
When I viewed the link (from the UK) I got presented with a popup asking me to
understand and accept the new cookie policy. Perhaps you viewed the link from
outside the EU? I imagine this relates to the new EU laws concerned with
tracking users.

~~~
uokesita
I viewed from Venezuela and I saw the modal box displaying the cookie policy

